
American Students Have Changed Their Majors - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-05-06/american-college-students-are-choosing-to-major-in-health
======
oftenwrong
>We've detected unusual activity from your computer network

>To continue, please click the box below to let us know you're not a robot.

>Why did this happen?

>Please make sure your browser supports JavaScript and cookies and that you
are not blocking them from loading. For more information you can review our
Terms of Service and Cookie Policy.

I guess they don't want us artificial lifeforms to read their content.

